# How may i stay healthy?



## jamesrush308 (Mar 11, 2020)

My son has the coronavirus and visited me earlier this week how may i stay healthy


----------



## StarSong (Mar 12, 2020)

You're asking the wrong people.  Call your doctor.  Posthaste.

Wishing you well. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 12, 2020)

The usual-fitness, vitamins, nutritious meals. Don't do anything to excess. Keep your place clean since dust could irritate the respiratory system. A vaporizer/humid air might help or prevent a cough.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2020)

I hope you feel better soon.  My tip is to drink lots of water.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 12, 2020)

You should have not seen your son if he was infected and why would he see knowing he is carrying the virus. He needs to stay indoors away from people.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 13, 2020)

Your son should not have visited you knowing he has the virus. Contact your doctor for instructions!  At your age you are prone to get it!


----------



## Robert59 (Mar 13, 2020)

I have friend that wears gloves when he goes out in pubic he told me.


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> You're asking the wrong people.  Call your doctor.  Posthaste.
> 
> Wishing you well. Please let us know how it goes.



I agree with @StarSong. Get tested as fast as you can. I hope the news is good.


----------



## toffee (Mar 13, 2020)

mothers day soon in the uk ..told my son not to bother -lets wait and see ..?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I hope you feel better soon.  My tip is to drink lots of water.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 95405


I see where you're going here, and I like how your mind works.  I drink mine with Grey Goose, 3 olives, and plenty dirty.


----------

